# A different kind of visitor



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

The female mallard that I posted the picture of with her babies had been sleeping on the back lawn most of the afternoon (all her babies are gone,  )so I went out to check on her & noticed this bird sitting near the dock. I'm thinking it might be a young Heron. Any thoughts?

The picture isn't the best as I couldn't get very close. I tried but it took off. I was lucky to get 1 fairly decent shot. This is the second time I have seen this bird hanging out around the dock.

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cindy, 

What a lovely visitor! I am not positive, and I was wracking my brain to think of the specific name of this species of heron, but I do believe it's a green heron. http://www.hylebos.org/statepark/Heron.htm

You're catching a lot of bird activity lately around your place


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Brad may well be right, but I'd guess juvenile Black Crowned Night Heron ..

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Cindy,

Also very sorry for the loss of your ducklings .. I have the first
ones at my pond .. the little yellow one got taken the first night .
Mom still has 5 .. we shall see.

Terry


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Terry & Cindy, What do you think is taking the young, the Heron/Heron's, or Largemouth Bass. My brother in Georgia has a wild Pr. of Ducks that had young every yr.nest to there house & they would see the Largmouth Bass come up & eat them every yr. as soon as they got in the water, or within a few days!!!!.... Hap


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Despite everyithing, a great picture Cindy.

I am so sorry about the ducklings. I try not to count the ducklings, goslings and cygnets at this time of year because I hate being aware of which one has disappeared, but sometimes it is inevitable, as with the odd one out or when all or most of them go.  

Cynthia


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Geeze, Louise, so many predators. How sad... 
It's so hard to take that they gotta eat too, especially when the little ducklings are so adorable.

Was prompted by Brad's suggestion to check my trusty Sibley's Field Guide. Based on the illustration in it and the pics below, I'd say it looks like a Green Heron, too. 

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&lr=&as_qdr=all&q= green heron&btnG=Search&sa=N&tab=wi

Carol


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Cindy,
> 
> What a lovely visitor! I am not positive, and I was wracking my brain to think of the specific name of this species of heron, but I do believe it's a green heron. http://www.hylebos.org/statepark/Heron.htm
> 
> *You're catching a lot of bird activity lately around your place*


Hi Brad,
I do believe you're right. My North American Birds Encyclopedia has a picture of one but it was in the 'crouching' positin & didn't look the same. The first photo in the website Carol posted looks pretty much like our little visitor. Great website Carol. Thanks for posting it.

Perhaps wearing my 'Bigbird suit' when I go out to feed the ferals is attracting these new guys. Ya think?   

* * * *

Yes indeed, it is so very sad about the ducklings.
The duck popultion has diminished considerably here, but during the past couple years I have been able to get some wonderful 'memory' photos of the ducklings.
Whichever female is being harassed by the males usually finds refuge in our backyard. One, that used to bring her babies up from the lake to go swimming in the bird baths, would come right to our back door & start 'squawking' like crazy. She knew I'd come help her.

* * * *

I'm not exactly sure what type of fish our lake is stocked with Happy, but some are *very* large.

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I never realized until I read this thread that the ducklings were in such danger. It is heartbreaking.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cindy,

Thank you for sharing the picture.

I'm heartbroken to hear the babies are gone, so I can imagine how the mother duck must be feeling.

Thank you for offering refuge and a little peace for the ducks being harrassed by the male ducks.

They are lucky to have you to keep an eye out.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Yep its a green heron for shur i see them all the time when i go for hikes down by the parks there always sitting in the trees but there wounderful birds i see them eating frogs fish ect.... its very smart it will actually place bait on a twig or a feather and wait for a bigger prey like a frog or somthing now thats smart birds for ya  .


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Here's a USGS report on the diverse foraging of herons, bitterns, and egrets..it includes "young birds".

http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/birds/bittern/bittern.htm

Terry, check out the link below for immature night herons!

http://www.mbr-pwrc.usgs.gov/id/framlst/i2020id.html


----------

